# Jan 2017:  Kurds announce death of Canadian fighting ISIS



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2017)

This from Kurdish media:


> A Canadian volunteer with the Kurdish People’s Protection Units (YPG), Nazzareno Antonio Tassone, was killed in operation to retake the city of Raqqa from the Islamic State (IS) group, the YPG said in a statement on Tuesday.
> 
> “Canadian YPG volunteer Nazzareno Antonio Tassone lost his life during clashes against IS [Islamic State] terrorists in the Raqqa campaign,” an English translation of the statement said. Tassone left Edmonton for Syria in June, according to reports.
> 
> ...


More via the _Windsor Star_ here:


> ... on Dec. 22, an Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant propaganda outfit posted photos of the bodies of two Western-looking fighters it said had been killed in western Syria. One of them looked like Tassone.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Kurdish YPG militia announced that Tassone had indeed died on Dec. 21, along with a British volunteer fighter, Ryan Lock. Those familiar with the incident said their position had been overrun by ISIL.
> 
> ...


More from CBC.ca here.

Photo attached (source)

R.I.P.  

_- will merge into this thread once we get a bit more coverage -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2017)

Still no new word on ISIS holding the bodies ....

And this from the official YPG page:


> *Canadian and British YPG Member were Martyrdom*
> 
> Jan 03/2017 | Fallen Martyrs
> 
> ...


----------



## dimsum (4 Jan 2017)

How nice of them to put their birthplace as well as mom and dad's names  :


----------



## quadrapiper (4 Jan 2017)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> How nice of them to put their birthplace as well as mom and dad's names  :


Is that standard practice with Kurdish fighters?


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2017)

The latest:  the Kurds have recovered the body of the Brit & sent him home, and are still trying to negotiate for the body of the Canadian ...


> The mother of a Canadian man killed fighting Islamic State militants in northern Syria is questioning why her son’s body still hasn’t been recovered when the remains of a British fighter who died on the same day were on the way to the United Kingdom.
> 
> Nazzareno Tassone, 24, was killed on Dec. 21 in the city of Raqqa, while fighting alongside the Kurdish People’s Defense Units, a U.S.-backed group also known as the YPG.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2017)

According to a FB post dated 14 May 2017...


> So after months and months. My brothers body has been recovered and is in the process of coming home.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2017)

More via the _National Post_ ...


> Five months after a Canadian was killed by ISIL, his body has been recovered in northern Syria and preparations are underway to get him home, a Kurdish community leader said Monday.
> 
> The Kurdish Peoples Protection Units, the rebel force better known as the YPG, retrieved Nazzareno Tassone’s from ISIL, said Ihsan Kaya, president of the Toronto Kurdish Community Centre.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2017)

The latest from Kurdish media:


> Canadian YPG fighter Antonio Cassun*** (Agiri Ararat) had lost his life in the Wrath of Euphrates Operation, and the people of Derik bid farewell to his body from the Semalka border to be taken into Bashurê (Southern) Kurdistan. Antonio Cassun’s (Agiri Ararat) body will be transported back to Canada to be buried there.
> 
> YPG fighter Agiri Ararat’s body was taken from the Derik Hospital with chants by the martyrs' mothers and the people. Ararat’s coffin was draped with the YPG flag and roses, and a dove was left on the coffin to represent freedom. Then the body was taken to the Semalka Border Gate between Rojava and Bashurê Kurdistan.
> 
> ...


*** - Not spelled "Nazzareno Tassone", but the photo on the coffin, if not altered, is one officially confirmed by Kurds as that of the dead Canadian.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2017)

More photos reportedly from departure ceremonies (source) attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jun 2017)

FB post reports he's back in Canada.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2017)

This from the Canadian Heroes Foundation ...


> We just received a call from the mother that the coroners office has confirmed the identity of her son.
> 
> We can now start to make plans for his repatriation to Niagara Falls from Toronto.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2017)

An update, from someone who says he was there ...


> *‘We were cut to pieces’: First eyewitness account of how a Canadian died in Syria*
> By Stewart Bell	National Online Journalist, Investigative  Global News
> 
> Eight months after a Canadian anti-ISIS fighter and his British comrade were killed in northern Syria, a member of their unit who survived the deadly clash has come forward with the first eyewitness account of what happened.
> ...


*More @ link*


----------

